# New Pics - Jan 22, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jan22

In today's pictures we have Mr. Nibbles The Second (now named Niblet)
biting my leg, attacking my shoe, and taunting me when he was done
molesting me.

Also introducing Serena and De Senna, who are two elder pigeons 
retiring at my place. In his day, De Senna was a world class racing
pigeon and sired many other champion racers. I don't know anything
about Serena's history (I named her Serena rather than call her by
her band number), but she is a lovely lady and much adored by De Senna. If you are at all interested in a bit more information on De Senna, please check this link: http://www.adlpigeons.com/vanloon.htm and search the page for references to 2020650 (his band #). Pretty impressive, and I'm honored to have such a famous pigeon retiring with me!

The coot was brought here today by animal control as I am covering for
my rehabber friend again for a few days. I was able to get the line off
the feet with no trouble, but the hook in the mouth is going to require
veterinary attention.

Also got in a Mourning Dove with canker that is responding nicely to
Spartrix and a little wren or warbler that flew into a window at warp
speed and was knocked senseless for several hours. The little
bird that took on the window recovered nicely and has already been
released. The Mourning Dove needs a few more days here to assure
that the canker has been whipped and will then either be released or
transferred to my rehabber friend for release.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I assume that "De Senna" is no longer filling his eggs? That's great that who ever you got him from was good enough to let him "retire" and finish living out his life.That's not real common in the racing world as I'm sure you know. Almost every race we've ever won was out of this family of birds. He sure has left a legacy behind his name. Congrats!!. Here is another link with some info on this bird. http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/families/desenna.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Congratulations on being honored with this fine and noble pigeon "De Senna" retiring in your loft. What a great looking bird!

Love the pictures!



Lovebirds,

By...no longer filling his eggs, do you mean his sperm bank is empty now?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Terry, you've got some celebrities there, wow.
They couldn't find a better place to retire.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Terry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep.....
that how we refer to it in the racing world


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, these are marvelous pictures. I still can't imagine a pigeon selling for $30,000! Since he is 14-15 years old, do you see any stress over being relocated, or is he just used to being moved around?Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone and Renee especially for the link to more info on De Senna. He is quite a laid back pigeon and doesn't seem to be unduly stressed about having come here to live. Ellen took care of De Senna and Serena for a number of weeks before driving them down to me at the recent show. I also adopted several other senior pigeons that Ellen also brought down. Will get pictures of them in a day or so. I have a real soft spot in my heart for these older pijjies and very much enjoy having them here to bask in the sunshine and just enjoy life.

De Senna and Serena came from Hapyco Lofts via Ellen, and I am very grateful to Hapyco and Ellen for the privilege of having these birds here for their retirement.

De Senna's sperm bank is definitely empty as is Serena's egg bank, so there will be no babies from these two, and that's perfectly fine with me. I don't think I could take the pressure of having a famous offspring here  

Maggie, yes, $30,000 is a lot for a pigeon but far from the most expensive one. I believe Invincible Spirit in the UK holds that record at $132,000.00

From Fbipigeons.com:

_Pigeons have been bought for as much as $132,000.00 by Louella Pigeon World in 1992. "Invincible Spirit" _

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Lovebirds,

De Senna has probably been over-procreating...so to speak, and probably due for a rest.



Terry,

I'm so glad you get to have all these wonderful old-timers, cause they are truly noble and deserve love and respect & the utmost supportive care. I have one old timer, one of those birds never-banded, so I don't know how old Arnold is, but he is truly a pleasure to have and i treat him with care, even though he has the energy of a young bird, and pecks the h _ _ _ out of my hand when it is time to check him. LOL He is not ready for a retirement coop, a geriatric aviary..so to speak.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just came across an 05 bird starting at $450. "De Senna" is this birds Great Grandfather. This is so cool!!.......That bird deserves a peanut, no two peanuts!! LOL

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=40722


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad that you take in retired racing pigeons. I've heard that some of them get culled when they can no longer race as well. I hate to see a bird who won so much turn around and get killed.

They're both beautiful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, Renee, a peanut treat coming up for De Senna and Serena! 

Garye, I have a number of elder retired racing pigeons here. Some in very good shape and some a bit worse for the wear, but they don't have to do anything here except eat, drink, enjoy the warm sunshine and be happy. Some were not wanted back by the owners and others could not be traced .. once you've got an older bird, the process of locating who is the current owner becomes pretty complicated sometimes and often futile.

The oldest is Traveler at 19 years of age (not traceable) and moving up into the 6-15 years of age group.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your new acquisitions - beautiful birds!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Terry did Coot come out ok with the fishing line and all, plus the fishing hook in his mouth. Very lovely bird. We have a few Canada Geese around here in the River that have very messed up wings. They have bands on their legs and all but I think they are rehab birds that can feed with the wild birds in the summer months and when the others take flight south the few that are left are caught and kept till the following spring.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The coot did make it just fine and was released a few days after I posted the pictures. 

Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Jan22
> 
> In today's pictures we have Mr. Nibbles The Second (now named Niblet)
> biting my leg, attacking my shoe, and taunting me when he was done
> ...


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ mind if I put one picture on my website


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pikachu23739 said:


> www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ mind if I put one picture on my website


Hi Melissa,

That would be fine. You are welcome to use any of my pictures. Thank you for asking!

Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

You got so many pretty pictures. I love them all and how do you make your website? I made mine with frre webs and i am going to put most of you pictures on the picture page on my site well bed time bye.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pikachu23739 said:


> You got so many pretty pictures. I love them all and how do you make your website? I made mine with frre webs and i am going to put most of you pictures on the picture page on my site well bed time bye.


I have my own website for our business and use a program called Picasa to create the web pages for the pictures. I believe Picasa is still free and can be downloaded from http://picasa.google.com/index.html Whether or not your web host will allow the Picasa web pages to be uploaded and accessed, I can't tell you. Since I own my own site I am able to put what I want to on it.

Terry


----------

